# Achne



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey all, im 21 yrs old been training for 4 years.

I have always had spots on my shoulders and back and i cant work out what is doing it??!!

I shower immd after gym.

Anybody got the same thing or can help? Its annoying cause im natural but with this i look like im not.


----------



## Paul1436114510 (Jan 18, 2006)

use shower gel.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

should subside on its own if your natural, try using nizoral wash on your back it helps me, also Vit A vit B5 and zinc (take zinc on empty stomach and not with any other vits) some people say tanning twice a week also helps,


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Paul said:


> use shower gel.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

I was considering a wire brush..?


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

Nail brush if you want to, I do, but wire? **** that, if it is really bothering you go down to your doctor and he'll either put you on an anti-biotic, Retin-A or some other type of cream to help clean your skin up.

What kind of acne is it btw?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

get in the sun,

or go for a dip in the sea, nice cold salty water, i get the odd one, i put it down to age, but i refuse to let it bother me

sun helps majorly in such skin issues


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah i know sun helps, but very little in england lol.

It does not bother me much, its just that people think im a juicer cause of the spots.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

nout wrong with being a 'juicer' lol, sun beds may help mate


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

SUN BEDS lol may as well get my nails done whilst there too eh lol.......


----------



## jayt (Dec 10, 2007)

i use the sunbeds they clear my spots up quick and fast, i get them same place


----------



## leewalpole (Jul 20, 2008)

Dieting on foods high in saturated fat, salts and sugar can promote acne.

So if this is the case, cut that out!

Wash with TeaTree products straight after each sweating work out (you'll feel so much more cleaner).

Zinc is definitely a good supplement to take. - but as I said, diet and cleasiness are the two key points.

Sun beds help dry the spots out...

Combine all of these and you'll rid the insightly blemishes in no time 

(Unless you are on the roids ofcourse ;-)


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

How often on a sunbed, im fair skin so dont wanna roast..


----------



## JackStewart (Jul 22, 2008)

CNPJunkie said:


> Hey all, im 21 yrs old been training for 4 years.
> 
> I have always had spots on my shoulders and back and i cant work out what is doing it??!!
> 
> ...


probs when you have started to sweat gone down to your shoulders , cloged the pores which then means no breathing which will cause bacteria wich is then seen as spots , when you work out make sure to wipe your back down if its getting too swety dont leave for it to soak in...


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks jack, will try it out.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have had problems with this also, I was put on anti-biotics and all sorts for it. I found the best way was just time in the sun (or sunbed), and a swim. The chlorine always seemed to help clear things up as well. Then straight in the shower, jobs a good un'.


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

yeah i also found chlorine whilst swimming helped. thanks mate


----------



## Blackstoat (Aug 4, 2008)

Might be a bit late to reply on this one.....

but try cutting right down on milk & yogurt. I got that one from my doctor, it worked for me


----------



## Chetz (Jul 2, 2008)

Whole milk makes mines worse, so I switched to semi-skimmed.

I heard sun exposure makes em even worse :confused1:

If they're still persistent, try 'Quinoderm 5' cream before you hit the sack, works pretty well for me. Although its active ingredient does bleach clothes so watch out.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i was always told it was chocolate made people get spots but then i poke to a doc and he says thats what mums tell kids to stop them eating too much lol and its actually dairy


----------



## skinnylittlegit (May 26, 2008)

sunlight does help, however, comes with complications - too much exposure to uv rays = higher irsk of skin cancer. some people natural excrete more sebum and pores can get clogged up. the back and shoulders are great breeding grounds for spots! everyone will react differently to a breakout of spots, and we all will have our own ways that work for us. As posted above, some found sunlight work, others found reducing dairy products. i find sunlight, a good body scrub and a good moisturiser works for me.

however acne is different to spots. if its a case of acne your doctor may recommend a course of treatment. sadly its really easy to get jealous of people with perfect skin....genetic freaks


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

I used to have spots and tried everyhting......nada. Then a friend suggested using washing up liquid a couple of times a day to wash my skin. I thought he was nuts but being a teen at the time and worried i gave it a shot......1 month no spots i was amazed. It is just a degreaser as you can see with the dishes but it worked for me. Not saying it is the best method but can only talk about my experience.

Before you ask it was Fairy Liquid that i used although I am sure that it does not matter.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

if you dry yourself too much your body will over compenstae with more sebum, dry your self out of oil, but not too too much, just keep clean as possible its the easiest and best way.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Go to your doc and ask them for DUAC cream. It works wonders


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Jimmy_Cricket said:


> Go to your doc and ask them for DUAC cream. It works wonders


DUAC cream - whats in that? does it stain clothes or anything like that?


----------



## liberator (Aug 27, 2008)

Ziricote said:


> Nail brush if you want to, I do, but wire? **** that, if it is really bothering you go down to your doctor and he'll either put you on an anti-biotic, Retin-A or some other type of cream to help clean your skin up.
> 
> What kind of acne is it btw?


What Ziricote says..... anti-biotics, and if they don't work ask your doctor for Retin-A cream is great, comes in two strengths I think 1% (for face) and 5% for body.. very good stuff but also very strong and dries out skin.


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

PHISODERM


----------

